# Repeat EKG-What Modifier?



## dballard2004 (Jun 24, 2010)

A patient came into the clinic complaining of a mild, rapid heart beat.  The provider performed an EKG and determined that there was some slight abnormalities, but the patient did not want to go to the ER and the provider did not feel based on the EKG results that the ER was warrented, so the provider decided to treat the rapid heart beat with medicine to slow it down.  We administered the meds, and then the provider did a repeat EKG to confirm that the medicine was effective and we had slowed down the heart rate.  

Can we report the repeat EKG?

If so, would we use modifier 76 or 59?

I'm thinking 59 because we are looking for two separate results instead of just repeating the procedure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## candynana (Jun 24, 2010)

We use modifier 76 for EKG's that are subsequent same day. I am at a hospital, howerver, I think it is the same for the clinics. Hope this helps.

Candy Davis, CPC


----------



## abbyfraise (Jun 24, 2010)

I have always used 76 and gotten paid.  I work for physician offices.


----------

